# Mesobuthus Gibbosus



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2005)

Here are some photos that show the clear sexual dimorphism of this species.

Similar to androctonus spp. make have a visible notch on the movable finger of their pedipalps.

Also the last segment of their metasoma is much more elongated compared with those of the female.

The photos are:
1. male's notch
2.male metasoma
3.male
4.female
5.female


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jun 5, 2005)

Great lookin scorps! I'm  :drool: in' over here! Nice!!! :clap:  :worship:


----------



## pandinus (Jun 6, 2005)

i've been away for some time, are these guys available in the US yet?


----------



## 423 (Jun 6, 2005)

Great thread Nikos. Now I finally know it's a female I got at home


----------



## Nikos (Jun 7, 2005)

I think that males are very hard to find cause out of the many speciments I've seen the last years only 2-3 were males.
Strange!


----------



## Mesobuthus (Jun 7, 2005)

My male had died a mounth ago  , but my female is gravid. :clap: 
So i hope she give birth to some males then :}  :}

Is it Mesobuthus gibbosus gibbosus or Mesobuthus gibbosus anatolicus  

I got both species here and gravid.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 8, 2005)

M. gibbosus they are.
Anatolicus occures in Turkey if I'm correct.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh and btw the best way to sex them is by counting the pectine teeth which is 20-26 for females and 28-31 for males.


----------



## Mesobuthus (Jun 11, 2005)

This one you don't have to sex    
It is a she and gravid
Mesobuthus gibbosus gibbosus






Btw Mesobuthus gibbosus gibbosus is from Greece and Turkey and the M. gibbosus anatolicus comes from Cypres and has the name Mesobuthus cyprius by Jan ove Rein.
See link Mesobuthus cyprius


----------

